# Should I Block This?



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

This question comes up time and time again..... the answer is YES. Yes if it is wool, yes if it is acrylic, yes if it is just a hat and yes.... everything that you knit NEEDS to be blocked. EVERYTHING... EVERY yarn, EVERY project.

Everytime there is a discussion here about blocking, there are always 2 or 3 (or 5or6) that say "I've been knitting for 40 years and I have never blocked anything." Over and over I hear this reply and I just don't understand. You wouldn't send your husband off to work with an unironed shirt, would you? (yes, they have those wrinkle-free ones now, but that's not the point)

Blocking is essential to making a finished product look finished. At least daily here on KP I see a photo of some beautiful knitting and I say to myself "Nice, but ONLY if she had BLOCKED it... it would be gorgeous!" Even a simple garter stitch scarf can benefit from blocking. It will make the stitches lie more evenly and make your work more uniform.

I am not a blocking EXPERT, by any means, but I do block everything I make. I use steam from my iron, straight pins and recently I purchased spongy tiles from Harbor Freight for around $8.00 to use for blocking.

For people who say "I wouldn't bother blocking that.... I have been knitting for 50 years and have NEVER blocked anything, it is pretty much like saying "I wouldn't bother weaving those ends in... I've been knitting for 40 years and have never woven any ends in". It is that important for finishing your work.

This is a wonderful link to a tutorial on how to block acrylic projects and what a HUGE difference it makes to the finished product http://beadknitter.blogspot.com/2009/03/you-can-block-acrylic.html

Here are some photos to demonstrate.... BTW... to block this entire shawl took me less than five minutes.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Good job, Amy!!!!!!!!! You are soooooo right on! I agree with you 100% :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

YES, YES.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Amy, yep!!!!!! Blocking is a must and makes a big difference as your pictures show. ;0)


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm convinced! Some of my beanies - which I have posted unblocked have come up very nicely when soaked in woolwash and laid out to dry. Not necessarily pinned out but laid out.


----------



## m.r.b. (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry, I don't agree. There are some things that just do not need blocking, it just depends on what it looks like when finished. I have made baby afghans, regular afghans, hats, scarves, etc. that look just fine unblocked. I have also crocheted granny square afghans, knit lace scarves, shawls, etc. that need to be blocked. They have all been made out of acrylic. I use very little wool. It really depends on the pattern and what you are making. It's really not fair to say everything needs blocking. Your shawl definitely needed to be blocked but not everything looks like that when finished.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I agree that anything that looks "just fine" without blocking will look "beautiful" when blocked. It's SO worth the little time and effort it takes.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Another vote for blocking everything. Even the cotton dishcloths benefit from blocking, especially if you are giving as a gift or using for display only. They just look "finished".


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

m.r.b. said:


> Sorry, I don't agree. There are some things that just do not need blocking, it just depends on what it looks like when finished. I have made baby afghans, regular afghans, hats, scarves, etc. that look just fine unblocked. I have also crocheted granny square afghans, knit lace scarves, shawls, etc. that need to be blocked. They have all been made out of acrylic. I use very little wool. It really depends on the pattern and what you are making. It's really not fair to say everything needs blocking. Your shawl definitely needed to be blocked but not everything looks like that when finished.


I totally agree with you


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm following your advice..from here on block, block,block


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

You do give a convincing argument!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Not sure on this one. I block most of the time but... sometimes not.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I must admit I never used to block but I blocked a dishcloth and couldn't believe how much nicer it looked than the unblocked ones. I'm a convert!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I must admit I never used to block but I blocked a dishcloth and couldn't believe how much nicer it looked than the unblocked ones. I'm a convert! BTW Amy your shawl is super!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks, Gayle. I forgot to add that this is the Dinner in the Eiffel Tower Shawl. Someone posted it in the links and resources section a few weeks ago. It was so quick to knit.. it only took me four evenings from start to finish. I knitted it with some DK weight yarn that I had on hand. I used about 500 yds. because I added a couple extra repeats in the garter band section and on the garter edge.

The free pattern is here http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dinner-in-the-eiffel-tower-shawl

I highly recommend this pattern. It was very well written and very easy.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

ladysjk said:


> I'm following your advice..from here on block, block,block


I feel like the knitting gestapo! lol


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I am dead against blocking entrelac. It ruins the puffiness of it that helps make it unique and part of its charm. Aside from that, I have no problem with blocking.


----------



## magy (Nov 12, 2012)

Amyknits. I saw your knit works,I was, impressed, wow please keep it up, that means u as young knitting.


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank You Amy! For both, the article and your beautiful shawl.


----------



## TinkU (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok, I'm convinced! I had thought about getting the things to block with, but had never done it! You've convinced me! 

Lovely work! I really like the shawl! So beautiful!


----------



## magy (Nov 12, 2012)

Amyknits I like your knittin work.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Well I am also guilty of not blocking.

I had never heard of it until I joined this site. I only really noticed it with the beautiful wingspan shawls shown on here and I fully understood why they were blocked.

I do remember my mum lightly pressing her finished jumpers and cardigans with a damp cloth and a very quick dab with a steam iron.

Now you are all going to howl me out of the forum. 

I like the puffy look of beanies/hats and bootees that have not been blocked. To me they look just knitted - sort of brand new. I have never been a fancy knitter, nor do I do any lace knitting, except for the occasional border for a knee rug.

Yes I agree Amy's shawl does look so much nicer blocked also the lovely top. Yes it certainly does make a difference.

But, I still will not be blocking my beanies I make for the homeless. I guess at heart I am just your ole backyard knitter, not a professional.

No offence meant to anyone.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree Amy. It's such a shame when we spend all that precious time and effort in making something nice and don't spend the extra few minutes in 'finishing'. It's like making a nice dress without hemming it. But then I also agree with other comments that some things probably don't need blocking, depends on the item.

Thank you for the tutorial and pattern link. I like the shawl, one that I am planning on making.


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you, Amy! I might be heading to Harbor Freight this morning to see about getting some foam squares. I've never blocked anything but I'm so glad you shared the photos because now I know what I've been missing.


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

Amy, any suggestions about blocking hats? Would you do that over a balloon or something. When I do them flat, they end up almost having a crease down the side.


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks Amy. Your posts on KP have been so helpful. Knitting information I would never find elsewhere.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Defo block its beautiful


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for your recommendations.

Love the shawl.

Will you share the yarn that you used?

Thanks.


----------



## Slip2 (Oct 29, 2011)

You are so right. I have often wondered why people would put pictures of unblocked projects on this site. Blocking is easy and the finished look is so rewarding.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> ladysjk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm following your advice..from here on block, block,block
> ...


But you make an excellent point. I'm one that used to think the items I was making would be fine without blocking....... until I tried it! Now I block eveything. Okay, well except for the little stuffed birds I made at Easter, but the stuffing makes them look like they've been blocked.


----------



## Kitchener (Apr 24, 2012)

Good info, now here's a quick question - can a blocked wool item be re-blocked? I did a very cute hat that fit beautifully, then I blocked it to bring up the cabling & it's way too big especially the brim (see "brambles beret" on Ravelry). I wish I could shrink it back to pre-blocked size.


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

I do not block hats. However, I am beginning to get into knitting sweaters (baby, children) and agree they look better when blocked. Also, when I give them away I want them to be clean. If a scarf is a fairly plain pattern I would have to think about blocking it. A highly patterned scarf would definitely look better blocked. I would have to think about blocking a cowl. I never made a cowl so I would have to decide after it was finished. JUST saying.


----------



## roz franklin (Jul 30, 2011)

Many years ago I was told to just put knitted items under the mattress for a few days works just fine.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

You have convinced me!!! What a beautiful shawl - I couldn't see all the detail in the unblocked version. Great job, and thanks for showing us the comparisons!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Great illustration of the benefits of blocking!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I myself would block it...I have block acrylic items befor enad it makes a big differance..Im a convert also.

Your shawls IS lovely!


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

Need some blocking advice from you experts. I bought some raw silk yarn to make a lace shawl for my niece's 21st birthday. As i was winding the hank it broke if I tugged on it. So it's very delicate. After I was partway through knitting it, I almost fainted when I saw on the tag of the yarn it said those dreaded words DRYCLEAN ONLY. I never hear of or saw yarn that was dryclean only. It's lace and I need to block it. ANY ADVICE????


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

When I quit being so stubborn and started blocking my knitting AND crocheting looked so much better that I was delighted!! Now I block everything no matter the fiber. Of course care must be taken with acrylics but it certainly looks much nicer blocked.


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

How does one go about blocking hats?


----------



## basiamo (Sep 7, 2011)

Of course, I block everything, it looks soooo much better.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Fantastic tutorial, a picture tells a thousand words.
Thanks


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Are you blocking that directly from your steam iron or do you cover it. My dining table is covered with bits and pieces being blocked at the mo, but I'm never sure I'm doing it correctly. I usually spray with water.cover with a towel and put a heavy book on top! I'll definitely look at that link for some tips.


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

Amy, thanks for this post! I have several items for gifts that I will now block. I didn't think I could block acrylic! One is the beautiful scarf pattern that you gifted us with! Can you tell me how to block the ruffled part, it is rolling quite a bit. You came through just in time for Christmas! Don't feel like the knitting police, give us all your knowledge! You are a beautiful knitter!


----------



## wonderfulewe (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a silly question. Do you block gloves and mittens? If so, how?


----------



## wonderfulewe (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a silly question. Do you block gloves and mittens? If so, how?


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I totally agree, Amy. And that site that you linked about blocking is excellent. I just used it the other day to block acrylic and it worked beautifully. However, I think some things just cannot be blocked - they should be but it doesn't always work. Case in point, a cable scarf I made with seed stitch trim on either side of the big center cable. I tried blocking is so many times and so many different ways I finally got sick of it and donated it to Good Will.

Your shawl is beautiful btw.


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks Amy. I will start blocking. I just am nervous about it. I'm worried I'll wreck what I've done somehow... turn it to felt? I'll get someone to do one with me to start me off. Wish you were here!
But I'll do it! Promise!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree I think it is beautiful, however, I would block it. Great work.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> I am dead against blocking entrelac. It ruins the puffiness of it that helps make it unique and part of its charm. Aside from that, I have no problem with blocking.


I made some crochet entrelac potholders for my daughters friends and I felt they needed to be blocked. They did look much better when they were done. I used very little pressure - mostly steam and a cloth and let them dry before removing the pins.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

susanrs1 said:


> I totally agree, Amy. And that site that you linked about blocking is excellent. I just used it the other day to block acrylic and it worked beautifully. However, I think some things just cannot be blocked - they should be but it doesn't always work. Case in point, a cable scarf I made with seed stitch trim on either side of the big center cable. I tried blocking is so many times and so many different ways I finally got sick of it and donated it to Good Will.
> 
> Your shawl is beautiful btw.


I made some scarves for charity. Most of these are done in simple stitches - a lot of ribbing etc. I did not block these.


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

Good lesson. Those pix are wonderful persuaders.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

Interesting to know about blocking acrylic. I'm knitting an afghan in Acrylic and was wondering about blocking it-YES.
Thanks Amy.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

AmyKnits thanks for the information on blocking.. its good to know that 1) acrylic can be blocked and 2) it will stay that way after its washed.. I have a steamer that I bought to clean the kitchen and bathroom... darn thing is so heavy I don't use it for that but I have used it in my blocking process, at least it is being used for something...
I love these shawls but finding wool or other natural fibers that are in my area and in my price range is very difficult.. I just can't afford $45.00 a skein of 200 yds..LOL and if I could I'm not sure I would feel comfortable with that.. at least not for now....
I quilt also so for me NOT blocking seems like I skipped a step.. since in quilting we keep our iron hot and handy to keep our pieces and blocks looking beautiful.. I feel the same about knitted pieces.. they seem to sew up so much nicer when they don't need to be pulled and tugged into submission... 
Thanks for the pattern link also.. its in my ever growing library... It one of my favorite features on Ravely.. I have dozens of patterns saved in there...


----------



## Grandma W (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you so much!!! I am a new knitter and did not know this. I am currently working on an acrylic sweater for my granddaughter. Her mom prefers acrylic so she can through it in the washer and dryer. I will try this once I complete the project. Can I use a steam shot machine to do the blocking? Thanks again!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I have been thinking, should I block the Leg warmers I made for my GD,They will fit over a pop bottle(Soft drink)Should I wash then or sprey with water once they are on the bottles,


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Amy, thanks for this. I honestly didn't really think it "mattered" on some items. I see I was wrong! I needed to be convinced and now I am. Thanks again!


----------



## Pixie Dust (Sep 21, 2011)

I just made my first pair of socks are they supposed to be blocked? I did them on DPN's this is my first time using DPN's It was fun I am going to start a second pair.



SS.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

completely agree Amy. I've had differences of opinion on this site over blocking acrylic. You're leaning against an open door here :thumbup:


----------



## scaron (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow! what a difference. I will be doing this for sure. do you have to block every time you wash your knitted piece or just the first time? Thank you for the link.

**Should have read all of the link ... got my answer in the update near the end**


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

The picture says it all!! 

yes, you want to block, block, block


----------



## turbokitty (Nov 10, 2011)

I agree BLOCK IT!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Great job as always.


----------



## BernieI (Oct 1, 2012)

Totally agree. Why knit something beautiful and not bother to block it. It would be a little like not weaving in the ends, unless you are felting of course.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Amy, you are so right! Now to move the discussion up a notch, I have always thought I was blocking, b/c the finished item looked better, until I bought blocking mat tile, wires, and pins. What a difference! I recently finished Stephen West's Pogona scarf/shawlette. I was not so sure it was worth my effort until I took the plunge and blocked with wires, pins, on rubber tiles. I love love love this item now, and have worn it nearly every day since it dried.


----------



## lfmarigold (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow!! I'm convinced!


----------



## lfmarigold (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow!! I'm convinced!


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

You have shamed me into this. I used to block sweaters and wearables but got lazy with my afghans. Seeing the clarity of the blocked designs versus the muddled unblocked designs has done that for me. Thanks for the wake up. P.S. I have decided that you do not sleep because of the number of beautiful submissions I see from you. Keep it up because you have an appreciative audience.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Savta Fern said:


> You have shamed me into this. I used to block sweaters and wearables but got lazy with my afghans. Seeing the clarity of the blocked designs versus the muddled unblocked designs has done that for me. Thanks for the wake up. P.S. I have decided that you do not sleep because of the number of beautiful submissions I see from you. Keep it up because you have an appreciative audience.


ditto...I am a member of that appreciative audience too.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Well.....decided to block the cowl I just made. Steamed the heck out of it and left it pinned to dry. Came back to the computer to close out this post and the tutorial....and it caught my eye that the tutorial said, "Don't over-steam or you will kill it...." Yikes! Now I'm worried that my cowl is DEAD.......


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

m.r.b. said:


> Sorry, I don't agree. There are some things that just do not need blocking, it just depends on what it looks like when finished. I have made baby afghans, regular afghans, hats, scarves, etc. that look just fine unblocked. I have also crocheted granny square afghans, knit lace scarves, shawls, etc. that need to be blocked. They have all been made out of acrylic. I use very little wool. It really depends on the pattern and what you are making. It's really not fair to say everything needs blocking. Your shawl definitely needed to be blocked but not everything looks like that when finished.


Yes, I agree. Hats not so much, ribbing never.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh, Diane, you are making me feel bad. I am not an EXPERT on blocking, however I do steam block all my items. However, even when I began blocking, I have never "killed" anything. You WILL notice IMMEDIATELY if, in fact you HAVE killed it. Acrylic is plastic and, essentially.... killing it is melting it. 

As with anything, you will learn and your blocking will improve with each project. As you can see, linzers does a MUCH better job of blocking than I. Her piece is perfect and flawless. Mine is BETTER, MUCH better than when originally knitted, but doesn't compare to her perfection.

Some projects only require a very slight steaming and smoothing with my hand... dries in an hour or two. Some items (as this shawl) require heavy blocking and take a couple of days to dry... mine is still pinned flat. 

There are many, many ways to block. I prefer steam as I can't bear to "dunk" my freshly knitted items in water.  Some ONLY wet block. As someone posted, she (her mother) put the finished items between the mattress (first I have heard of THIS one, but I don't see why it wouldn't work). Some prefer to mist the item with a water bottle, some place a wet towel over the project and when the towel is dry, the project is ready.

I am pretty sure you didn't KILL your cowl...like I said, you would see the melted spots right away.

I will knit you a new one.... dont' worry. Cowls are my favorite thing to knit. You 're a sweetie pie.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I also want to add... you needn't go out and BUY anything to block your knitting. When I first began, I used my iron and pinned the item to a towel on my table or spare bed. Then I found a quilted pad (from the children's playpen) and pinned to that.

If you don't have an iron, you can block by putting a damp towel on top of the item. 

No special tools are needed. Well, if you don't have straight pins in your house already, you might need to shell out a whole dollar or less... other than that, you already have everything you need.

I can see the difference in linzers project and someday I will learn to use the wires as it obviously gives a more uniform effect. Again, I have heard of people using all types of things from BBQ skewers to buying wire in a hardware store for blocking.... not a big investment needed to improve my work. ;-) Thanks for listening.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree 100%. I also block my swatches.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Great visuals. Definitely incentive to block!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I also want to add... you needn't go out and BUY anything to block your knitting. When I first began, I used my iron and pinned the item to a towel on my table or spare bed. Then I found a quilted pad (from the children's playpen) and pinned to that.
> 
> If you don't have an iron, you can block by putting a damp towel on top of the item.
> 
> ...


Amy, you are making me blush. My Pogona is good, very good as a matter of fact, but not perfect. This is only the second time I have used the wires, I too am learning. I am learning by experience and by example, and from the sharing of good will which is what this website is all about. Not that long ago, I posted as a new topic, "...my block against blocking". Dozens of KPers came to my aid and taught me about available options. Thus my investment in blocking tiles and wires. Please keep posting all your beautiful work. It enriches all our lives.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Kitchener said:


> Good info, now here's a quick question - can a blocked wool item be re-blocked? I did a very cute hat that fit beautifully, then I blocked it to bring up the cabling & it's way too big especially the brim (see "brambles beret" on Ravelry). I wish I could shrink it back to pre-blocked size.


You can always reblock wool.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

MaineSqueeze said:


> Thanks Amy. I will start blocking. I just am nervous about it. I'm worried I'll wreck what I've done somehow... turn it to felt? I'll get someone to do one with me to start me off. Wish you were here!
> But I'll do it! Promise!


There are many websites and YouTube videos on the subject. You'll learn how in no time! You'll be surprised how easy it is! LOL! LOL! LOL!

Last Christmas, I won a shawl knit by the owner of one of our LYS's. It was pretty much a blob. I asked her about how she blocked it and was told using a steam iron held over the shawl on an ironing board (the fiber content is primarily wool). Well, I reblocked it using blocking wires, stretching the [email protected]#% out of it and holding it with Tpins until dry. The difference is like between night and day. Especially with lace, blocking opens up the stitch pattern.

By the way, the foam floor mats, a package of six, can be purchased at KMart (they're 2' square each piece), or Walmart has a set of them with each piece at 1' square. Amy already explained about getting some at Harbor Freight.


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful shawl.... granny square afghans I do not block... lol


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't usually block but you have made me a believer with this message TUTUTUTUTU

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

This is beautiful. I love the yarn color...it is all so soft and inviting.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

That half blocked shawl is a perfect poster child for blocking, Amy. Thanks for the very illustrative pictures. Joan 8060


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the link to a wonderful pattern. Amy, you did a great job knitting that lovely shawl! I totally agree with you about blocking. Last night I was blocking some scarves and a baby sweater that will be donated, and the cat was not cooperatinlog!
How I do it is: cover the ironing board with clean white towels and then gently steam. The darn cat waited her chance and then got up on the ironing board, walked all over them, proceeded to plunk her little fanny down on one of the scarves. . .Good thing I always wash items before donating them. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

I agree! Blocking makes it look so much better!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Sorry about the typo in the above!


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm a believer!!


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

I do agree with blocking shawls,blankets and afghans and things with a lot of pattern detail as you can actually see the pattern and the size a lot better.I don't always 'block' baby jackets and things like that,I do however usually wash them and lay them flat to shape,so I suppose in a way it is blocked...just with no pinning down! lol


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm convinced. Thanks for showing the difference.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Amy:
Your input on blocking is appreciated. 
I do have a question for you. What type of Iron do you use to steam your work with? 
I have a rowenta iron that is supposed to steam and it does not. At least not enough to suit me. 
Thanks again. 
Cheryl


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi, Cheryl I too have a Rowenta and it steams like a bugger... seriously, you could REALLY do some damage and I HAVE burned myself. 

When blocking this shawl I tried one of those hand-held steamers (someone had bought me one from Sharper Image a couple of years ago and it was still in the box. Sadly, these are meant for steaming garments (hanging) and when I tried to tip it to steam this, it just dumped water on it. Live and learn...Hey, I already said... I am not an expert. lol

If your steam doesn't work well, I would suggest your next best bet would be to lie it out and spray it with a water bottle. You would mist it at first and keep going until it is damp enough to block.

I honesly don't like "dunking" in water... don't have the patience to towel dry and wait so long for it to completley dry flat. Plus seeing my beautiful lace stitches all wet and dripping just freaks me out! lol However, I think for REALLY heavy blocking such as In CathyAnn's lace shawl, you would need to get it pretty wet. I still think I would prefer spraying to dunking, but that is just me.

You can also wet a towel and lie it on top of the project and wait for it to dry. I havent' tried this method. I guess you just use what is your favorite and most comfortable.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi again Amy: 
I just finished my estonian lace "lilly of the valley" scarf and I want to block it. I think I'll try the spray bottle technic. I'd hate to see my "Nupp's" ruined. :roll: 
Cheryl


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Hi again Amy:
> I just finished my estonian lace "lilly of the valley" scarf and I want to block it. I think I'll try the spray bottle technic. I'd hate to see my "Nupp's" ruined. :roll:
> Cheryl


Let me know how it goes. Please send me a PM when you post it because I don't want to miss it!

Amy


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

Something I've always wondered... Do you have to block after each washing or does the initial blocking change the fibers in anyway so all you have to do is reshape and dry flat?


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

You're preaching to the choir, Amy. Projects just look so much better, wool, acrylic, blends.


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

BEChristianson said:


> Something I've always wondered... Do you have to block after each washing or does the initial blocking change the fibers in anyway so all you have to do is reshape and dry flat?


you don't have to block after each wash but good idea to lay flat when drying to stop it stretching


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Thanks, Gayle. I forgot to add that this is the Dinner in the Eiffel Tower Shawl. Someone posted it in the links and resources section a few weeks ago. It was so quick to knit.. it only took me four evenings from start to finish. I knitted it with some DK weight yarn that I had on hand. I used about 500 yds. because I added a couple extra repeats in the garter band section and on the garter edge.
> 
> The free pattern is here http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dinner-in-the-eiffel-tower-shawl
> 
> I highly recommend this pattern. It was very well written and very easy.


I thought I recognised it! - am part way through doing it atm. Had to put it aside for a bit as it was giving me the screaming meemies lol ie I'm not finding it easy at all!!! Your picture has given me hope though.

Thanks, Tracey


----------



## Brenda Verner (Aug 6, 2012)

I only knit afghans till a few years ago. I never blocked them, but I am becoming daring and doing more varied projects even clothing as gifts. Blocking is becoming a part of the process. When a lot of money and time are used , I want it to look fantastic not just good.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I have only blocked one sweater. But, Amy, you have convinced me to now block every thing I knit. Thanks for the show and tell.
JO


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

very nice work and you must block....


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Oh, Diane, you are making me feel bad. I am not an EXPERT on blocking, however I do steam block all my items. However, even when I began blocking, I have never "killed" anything. You WILL notice IMMEDIATELY if, in fact you HAVE killed it. Acrylic is plastic and, essentially.... killing it is melting it.
> 
> As with anything, you will learn and your blocking will improve with each project. As you can see, linzers does a MUCH better job of blocking than I. Her piece is perfect and flawless. Mine is BETTER, MUCH better than when originally knitted, but doesn't compare to her perfection.
> 
> ...


Amy don't feel bad, Diane admits to "steaming the heck out of it."

Look at it another way.

If you teach me to drive a car and later on * I * wreck the car, do you have to buy me a new car ?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Amy, thanks so much for the link! And yes, I do block a lot of my projects! Sometimes that is really not needed but it is all good in the end.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Gee, some of us are sitting on the edge of our chairs waiting to hear how to block hats and socks. No doubt we won't be able to sleep tonight unless someone takes pity and enlightens us--no, I'm not being facetious, I really want to know and I really have the kind of brain that won't settle down into sleep as long as it has an unsolved problem to toy with all night :~(. One of the curses of aging, I guess.

Amy, your shawl is lovely.


----------



## grandmas hands (Apr 12, 2011)

If I was blocking a hat, which I will try the next time I make one...I might use a balloon. Put it inside the hat and then blow it up to a size you think you want. spray lighty and it also won't stretch out the brim or edge. Pop the balloon when dry. Just a thought. PS I used my Yaga mat to block a lace scarf (vine pattern) and it make all the difference in the world! Right side up if you don't want to flatten out the detail.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks Amy I will give it a try.never did it before.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

grandmas hands said:


> If I was blocking a hat, which I will try the next time I make one...I might use a balloon. Put it inside the hat and then blow it up to a size you think you want. spray lighty and it also won't stretch out the brim or edge. Pop the balloon when dry. Just a thought. PS I used my Yaga mat to block a lace scarf (vine pattern) and it make all the difference in the world! Right side up if you don't want to flatten out the detail.


Thank you, that sounds like a good idea :~).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am not sure I agree. I did some blocking of wool scarves. One of them seems to have lost all its depth of texture and the fabric thinned out pitifully. Other items did a bit better. I steam blocked some acrylics to try and deal with the 'curl.' Looked great when pinned but still wanted to bend at the line btw the field and selvedge. I really think it all depends on what you like and what you have made.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Amy. I would agree. Even if I just steam block doilies, the stitches show so much more beautifully. In part that is the beauty of knitting or crocheting, seeing the beautiful stitches.


----------



## Tracy7913 (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow what a difference. Guess I will have to buy an iron


----------



## shirlrae (May 15, 2011)

Hi There....I totally agree with AmyKnits....I too have seen knitting on here, and think how could they NOT block it. I can tell immediately if something is blocked or not. Such a shame to knit items that are beautiful, and have it look unfinished by not blocking it.
Shirlrae


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

thank you , I love knitting shawls in DK


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

and you have convinced me to block.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

BEChristianson said:


> Something I've always wondered... Do you have to block after each washing or does the initial blocking change the fibers in anyway so all you have to do is reshape and dry flat?


If it's wool or other natural animal fiber, I would block it after each wash. After acrylic has been steam blocked, it'll stay that way.

All of the answers to one's questions can be found by googling. Here's one good source of information: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=blocking%20wool&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CC0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.knitty.com%2FISSUEwinter02%2FFEATdiyknitter.html&ei=hBWnUMeTPOfLigK0tYDQCA&usg=AFQjCNFBUFUHhzhELyZhRm3ESf0QwycPbg


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> Another vote for blocking everything. Even the cotton dishcloths benefit from blocking, especially if you are giving as a gift or using for display only. They just look "finished".


I have been blocking everything, except my cotton dishcloths. Well, I guess I will block my new knitted cotton dishcloths tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I have always blocked everything except for a dishcoth. I really like to pin use a pressing cloth and steam press or a wet pressing cloth and a dry iron. Just my way, everyone has the way they like to block.


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

You sure have convinced me looks way better blocked, thank


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Oh, Amy, the cowl is fine. I had pinned it to my ironing board since it was long and narrow. I just had not thought about blocking it, although I have blocked some things, I never did block ALL things. It does look much better now!

But, you could still knit me one if you REALLY want to......;-) And....I hate to bring this up, but it's Deborah, not Diane. But, I'll answer to any "D" name! One of the docs I work for thought my name was Dorothy for a long time. I didn't want to embarrass him by correcting him....until he introduced me to someone as Dorothy and then I HAD to correct him. Then I was embarrassed, also, because I had let it go on for so long - LOL!



AmyKnits said:


> Oh, Diane, you are making me feel bad. I am not an EXPERT on blocking, however I do steam block all my items. However, even when I began blocking, I have never "killed" anything. You WILL notice IMMEDIATELY if, in fact you HAVE killed it. Acrylic is plastic and, essentially.... killing it is melting it.
> 
> As with anything, you will learn and your blocking will improve with each project. As you can see, linzers does a MUCH better job of blocking than I. Her piece is perfect and flawless. Mine is BETTER, MUCH better than when originally knitted, but doesn't compare to her perfection.
> 
> ...


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

You must be a speed knitter if you knit that beautiful shawl in 4 nights!
My problem is: as an adv beginner knitter, I usually make a mistake somewhere, get discouraged, then stop knitting, or knit something else. Can't seem to "Close the deal." But I do block when finished.
Question: Does a blocked garment become unblocked after washing?


----------



## dizzydean (Jan 24, 2011)

I could not tell you the last time I blocked anything... if you lay flat over night and let the yarn "rest" it looks fine.
I believe fine lace items need to be blocked (I don't like working with fine yarn)


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm with you, Amy - rare is the project that would not benefit from blocking! Same as with cross stitch - can't tell you how many unwashed projects I've seen framed...


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

djones5252 said:


> Oh, Amy, the cowl is fine. I had pinned it to my ironing board since it was long and narrow. I just had not thought about blocking it, although I have blocked some things, I never did block ALL things. It does look much better now!
> 
> But, you could still knit me one if you REALLY want to......;-) And....I hate to bring this up, but it's Deborah, not Diane. But, I'll answer to any "D" name! One of the docs I work for thought my name was Dorothy for a long time. I didn't want to embarrass him by correcting him....until he introduced me to someone as Dorothy and then I HAD to correct him. Then I was embarrassed, also, because I had let it go on for so long - LOL!
> 
> ...


LOL I am sorry. I KNOW your name, dear. I was just typing and I am not very skilled at thinking AND typing at the same time.

I always tell people.... I can remember the name of my children's friends, I can remember which Mom goes with which child, but I can NEVER remember the Mom's name! I will always say "Hi.... Mary's Mom" or "Nice to see you again, Sara's Mom"..... sheesh.

Glad to hear that your cowl survived. My son is home from Alabama. He arrived home late last night and is looking for something to eat (as always).... gotta go.


----------



## GummyBarb (Mar 16, 2012)

Awesome examples. I am convinced about blocking. Can you get it though my cement head that I need to swatch? LOL :-D


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Good Morning Amy:
I do have a question for you: You mention that your beautiful blocked cape is acrylic . Can you share what name brand the yarn is? It works up so pretty. I'm not that familiar with acrylic yarns. 
Thanks
Cheryl


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

I always thought that the afghans didnt need blocking, as they seem more ''warm and soft'' without.
Of course i block scarves etc.........!
Will have to start blocking everything from now on.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!

Even if you don't call it blocking, just call it finishing. Washing and stretching or patting out a damp garment, afghan, whatever, and letting it dry relaxes your yarn, regardless of fiber, helps the stitches even out and removes the dirt you can't see (I just frogged a white yarn the other night and while other people might not see that it's dirty, I do!) that accumulates just from handling it during the knitting. Unless you knit in a *clean room*, with surgical gloves on, your yarn gets dirty! Don't just call it done because it has come off the needles.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

It's a lazy knitter that doesn't *finish* their work by washing and at least patting the item to shape to dry.


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

You've made a believer out of me!! thanks for your efforts!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Good Morning Amy:
> I do have a question for you: You mention that your beautiful blocked cape is acrylic . Can you share what name brand the yarn is? It works up so pretty. I'm not that familiar with acrylic yarns.
> Thanks
> Cheryl


Cheryl, The cape is actually a DK washable wool. I also attached a link to info. on blocking acrylic. The last photo (the little dress) was copied and pasted from the tutorial just so you could see acrylic does block.


----------



## Nerdygurumi (Nov 17, 2012)

I didn't even know about blocking until right now... But it does look better...
I bet my mum does that too, she just didn't want to overwhelm me with even more stuff to do XD


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks Amy for letting me know about the yarn content on your project.

Regards
Cheryl


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

Here is a pineapple doily I made for my grand daughter after blocking it.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Birchwoods said:


> Here is a pineapple doily I made for my grand daughter after blocking it.


Beautiful work!

:thumbup:


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

WOW


----------



## magy (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice work keep it up.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

That is gorgeous. Super job of blocking....perfection!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful doily.

P.S. Amyknits, I think you have made converts to blocking this morning. I didn't block when I began, didn't know I was supposed to do it and didn't have a clue how. I learned about it here and wasn't sure exactly what to do. However, I made a shrug for my daughter and it looked all lopsided and "cheap." I wet it all over and laid it out on the floor of the sunroom on a towel, since it gets lots of sun in the afternoon and is pretty hot without the air conditioner running. I evened it out and set it on the floor out of the path of traffic. The next day it was dry and looked great when she put it on. Now, because of that incident and your posts, I do because it does make the difference between things looking finished, rather than "homemade"--negative connotation. Thanks.


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks Amy for giving a pictorial proof!Learnt a lesson


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm convinced. I will get them out from under the bed and block them. Now I have to stress on:  how long do I hold the steam over them and when I pin them will the edges go all scalloped on me. That's Ok I was running low on stressers..


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Now, now, no need to get stressed! If you can, buy some blocking wires and mats. You can get both at KnitPicks and other places, and many have bought children's play mats (interlocking foam mats) and used those. Blocking wires threaded through the edge stitches prevent the scalloped effect. If you don't have wires, you can use a sturdy thread worked through the edges and pinned. With the wires, you just pin in a few places to keep it straight. If you are using a natural fiber, soak for about twenty minutes in water with fabric softener, conditioner, wool wash, or something similar. Roll in a towel to remove excess moisture, then pin out to dry. If it's acrylic, wash, pin out and let dry. Then steam by holding your iron or steamer an inch or two above the yarn. Depending on what you are blocking, you may want to "kill" the yarn by using more steam.


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

Here are a few pics of what I have been doing for Christmas. The Black shawl has a silver thread in it and is for my dil. 
I am in the process of knitting some hats with my ggd and ggs's schools colors. Will post when I have them done.


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

whoops forgot the doily.


----------



## magy (Nov 12, 2012)

:thumbup: 
I like all your work keep it up.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Good work! I especially love the doily. I learned to crochet doing those when I was a child.


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

All your work is beautiful...the Doily is perfect!You must be proud of your work,so should receiver be  Wish i could make one like yours!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Good work! I especially love the doily. I learned to crochet doing those when I was a child.


I have to add that mine looked NOTHING like this! Yours is a real beauty.


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words about my work. I really do love knitting and crocheting it is such a great past time since I am pretty much house bound.

Thanks again.


----------



## nibreathnach (Mar 9, 2011)

You have convinced me. Thank you.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

I blocked my first lace knit and was totally pleased. Baptisim coat I made for my g-son. My first post here about a yr ago. Which by the way I have yet to complete writing/testing the pattern for it.

Then I knitted a lace neck warmer different yarn and I do not like how the blocking made it flat...took away from it and I washed it and continues to look flat. So blocking for me is not for all projects.

You did a fantastic job on yours and blocking suits it so well.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

You know, I "jokingly" said I was afraid I had "killed" my cowl by over-blocking. Well, I don't think I did because it doesn't look shiny (if that is the way you can tell), but, like you, it seems flat and not nearly as bouncy, cuddly, or however I can say it. So, I kinda wish I had not blocked it, either. It's perfectly "fine", but just a little flatter than I would like it. However, it does look much wider now that it is flat - LOL! It was the mistake rib stitch, and now the ribs are flat. Acrylic yarn. I am assuming I did over steam it.



2KNITCATS said:


> I blocked my first lace knit and was totally pleased. Baptisim coat I made for my g-son. My first post here about a yr ago. Which by the way I have yet to complete writing/testing the pattern for it.
> 
> Then I knitted a lace neck warmer different yarn and I do not like how the blocking made it flat...took away from it and I washed it and continues to look flat. So blocking for me is not for all projects.
> 
> You did a fantastic job on yours and blocking suits it so well.


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

The pictures really make your point! I admit, there are some things I've made that I haven't bothered to block, but NO MORE! I'm a convert.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info as I "never" had blocked anything as I did not know it was necessary, but now I know!

I have three shawls ready for the breast cancer center so will block those before sending them to those darling ladies. Thanks, Jane


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

You've proven to me that blocking isn't necessary, but for all the work we put in to our pieces, it's well worth the effort. Thanks for the examples.


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

I'm have just finished knitting a doll

http://weefolkart.com/content/basic-knit-doll-6-sizes

in the largest size in acrylic yarn. Should I block before sewing together?.....Will it make it easier to sew the seams? It's stocking stitch and is therefore 'curled' at the edges. Just wondering since it's a 3D piece.

Thanks


----------



## Mariola (Jun 28, 2011)

does it mean that other yarns/wools you need to block after every washing or just once after knitting?


----------



## Sheilak1 (Feb 20, 2012)

do you block each piece before you sew together or sew together then steam away.??


----------



## helen merry (Apr 28, 2012)

its not free says $5.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Sheilak1 said:


> do you block each piece before you sew together or sew together then steam away.??


The recommended method is to block BEFORE seaming. This will ensure all your pieces are the proper dimension before seaming. Blocking pieces before seaming will make it much easier to seam and give a better overall appearance.


----------



## edmonliz (Dec 3, 2012)

Just entered the site and pattern costs $5.00...


----------



## MommaLou (Feb 7, 2013)

beautiful shawl and I normally don't make shawls, but when I went to the website, the pattern is being sold - not free


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

That is one of my big pet peeves.... A pattern offered for free, then it is only for SALE! Ugh! The WORST is when it is on one site for free and you have to pay for it on another! 

Anyhow, if you like the shawl, it is a very well written pattern.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

I make a lot of circular shawls and find that as I work in acrylic blocking is essential, I also steam them to give them a better drape. Much does depend on the type of wool used :-D


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

I just purchased the pattern for the Eiffel Tower Shawl and think I could knit it as it looks fairly simple. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## magy (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello everyone,I want to ask,a question,does men knitt?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes, they do. In fact, a number of them are on this site regularly!


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

I have to admit, when I first started knitting "back in the day" I did not block anything. Since returning to the craft a few years ago, I have changed my ways. It really does make a difference in the work; polishes it, if you will. Amy, your illustration with the shawl really drives the point home. Thanks for your passion. Keep up the good work! :thumbup:


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

Amyknits: 
I purchased this pattern for 5.00. I loved it and have never knit a shawl and they said this one was easy. But a question - what yarn did you use - was it the same yarn recommended in the pattern Madelinetosh tosh DK in french grey? Thanks for your reply.


----------



## anne5 (Nov 16, 2012)

I never blocked in the past and did not know what it was till I came on here, which is about 3 months ago. After reading on here that people blocked there work, I looked into it more. everything I have knitted since has been blocked and I can't believe the difference it makes. Even my projects look extreamly good. 

I have just finished a waistcoat for my grandsons christening next week, when I finished it I thought mmmmm hope this is going to be ok. After blocking I thought wow am I gonna be the proud grandma or what. Needless to say my daughter was thrilled with it. 

I am with you all the way Amy blocking makes a massive difference.

Would just also like to say what a fantastic knitter you are, love seeing the pics of everything you do so inspiring 

Anne


----------



## Just Drene (Nov 9, 2012)

I have just knit and sewn up the back seam of four tiny baby berets I have just completed. The pattern says to cover with a damp cloth and leave until dry. Is this considered to be blocking for this tiny garment?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

ruthann1942 said:


> Amyknits:
> I purchased this pattern for 5.00. I loved it and have never knit a shawl and they said this one was easy. But a question - what yarn did you use - was it the same yarn recommended in the pattern Madelinetosh tosh DK in french grey? Thanks for your reply.


I used Lion Brand Wool Ease Worsted. I had some on hand and just wanted to "try" the pattern. I am sure it would be even prettier in a heathered yarn or the Madelinetosh that was recommended.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> I have just knit and sewn up the back seam of four tiny baby berets I have just completed. The pattern says to cover with a damp cloth and leave until dry. Is this considered to be blocking for this tiny garment?


Yes. There are many different methods for blocking.... depending on the fiber, the pattern and the type of garment.


----------



## Just Drene (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you Amy. Just one more tiny weeny little question whilst everyone seems to be on the subject. As another lady stated she had never heard of blocking and realised the importance before joining KP, the same goes for me too.
I would like to know how I would block an item without going to the expense of buying any equipment, gadgets ETC just using my bare hands and will power. Thank you again.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Just Drene. NO equipment is ever needed for blocking except for some straight pins... which most of us have around the house anyways. I like to steam my garments, which requires a iron that has a steam button.

You can mist your projects and smooth with your hands and pin to correct size and shape. I used to place a towel (and later found a quilted mat from my kids playpen) on a hard surface such as a table, or the floor (if you don't have furry friends) and mist with water in a spray bottle and pin to the towel.

You can also lie a damp towel on top of your project... some directions suggest this and I think some of us on KP use this method, but I can't see what's going on underneath the towel and I can't pin it to correct size this way. I have never used this method because I can't pin or see what I am doing.

If you have a lace project such as a shawl, you might want to dunk your entire project and gently roll up in a towel to get most of the water out and again... smooth with your hand and pin into shape on your towel and let dry.

I have no gadgets that I use for blocking. I DID purchase some mats from Harbor Freight recently for the giant cost of around $6.00 but only use them sporadically... I like to use towels on my table.

I am finding that I MIGHT consider buying blocking wires as some of my shawls and scarves could use a "better" blocking and I would like to see if I like the results. I am a little nervous about threading a wire through the knitting, (my own silly worries) so I am not sure if I will ever make that purchase.

There are all sorts of tutorials for blocking and not many of them mention the purchase of special equipment.


----------



## Just Drene (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi! Amy, many thanks for your welcome lengthy and very informative and in my case useful reply.
At times reading about blocking it seems a complicated process . I suppose that is why lots of knitters avoid it. Now I will definitely block.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

m.r.b. said:


> Sorry, I don't agree. There are some things that just do not need blocking, it just depends on what it looks like when finished. I have made baby afghans, regular afghans, hats, scarves, etc. that look just fine unblocked. I have also crocheted granny square afghans, knit lace scarves, shawls, etc. that need to be blocked. They have all been made out of acrylic. I use very little wool. It really depends on the pattern and what you are making. It's really not fair to say everything needs blocking. Your shawl definitely needed to be blocked but not everything looks like that when finished.


I agree, too. If you had to block baby blankets, especially when you'd have to wash them all the time, you'd have to re-block everytime.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

AmyKnits said:
 

> This question comes up time and time again..... the answer is YES. Yes if it is wool, yes if it is acrylic, yes if it is just a hat and yes.... everything that you knit NEEDS to be blocked. EVERYTHING... EVERY yarn, EVERY project.
> 
> Everytime there is a discussion here about blocking, there are always 2 or 3 (or 5or6) that say "I've been knitting for 40 years and I have never blocked anything." Over and over I hear this reply and I just don't understand. You wouldn't send your husband off to work with an unironed shirt, would you? (yes, they have those wrinkle-free ones now, but that's not the point)
> 
> ...


Amy, did you block your Easy Lace Scarf? I just finished mine. I used Rowan Felted Tweed. The lace is so big, I don't think it needs blocking.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I agree with Amy 100%!!! For all those who say they've NEVER blocked, I can only reply:"If it looks GOOD unblocked, it would look FANTASTIC after being blocked!!"


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I hate to tell you, but I only block perhaps 1/4 of the projects I make. Most of my scarves are very 3-dimensional, and I don't want them to lose that quality. I guess my hats just block themselves as I wear them. Ditto for my socks. They get blocked as I wear them.

I'm not a shawl person, but if I was, I would definitely block a shawl. And I did block this cowl with a "shot-of-steam" iron (held ABOVE the work) and blocking pins, since it's acrylic yarn:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/zuzus-petals

I usually block my sweaters, but not always. For example, if the sweaters have lots of ribbing, I usually don't block them. I knit one sweater that's nothing but ribbing (worn in my avatar). I guess it depends on the project.


----------

